# Blaze Hemphill clouse OFRN



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

5 months 37lbs


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

pretty boy you got there, he's looking good.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!! any side/stacking shots? id love to see em!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa, thats a great looking dog. Thanks for sharin the pics


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

cute pup, can you post a ped?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

pretty boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Southern Inferno said:


> cute pup, can you post a ped?


 That is what I was going to ask too. LOL

What kennel did he come from?

Looks like a cutie, best of luck.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

looks good, yeah, let's see a ped and some stacking shots!!


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> looks good, yeah, let's see a ped and some stacking shots!!


I second that!


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

i honestly dont know much about dogs and breeds what do you mean by a stack picture and a ped?? sorry i joined the forums to learn when i got him so just trying to figure it all out thanks


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

A pedigree is a documentation of bloodlines and heritage, assuming it's from a valid registry like the ADBA or UKC. With these you can trace the dog back 7 generations and see how it was bred.

Basically, it's papers. Do you have papers for the dog?

And a stack is a pronounced stance used at conformation shows.. such as this:


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Nice Pics, Your dog looks heavier than mine, he is 6 months and 51 lbs took to vet last week


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> A pedigree is a documentation of bloodlines and heritage, assuming it's from a valid registry like the ADBA or UKC.


 Without that there is no way to know what bloodline/s your dog really is...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful boy, wow. I love his rich red coat. what line is he from?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking pup


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

then i guess i dont really know the lady said she was gettin them sent or something and shes gunna contact me but she said that he was ofrn and i saw the parents one was choclate and the mom was fawn dad short stocky and mom medium height but wore out and not good looking from feeding 9 pups


----------

